# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Cài đặt GraffitiCMS dùng free domain và host của chính mình

## newhomes

Mua một domain và host. Sau đó ta phải cài đặt, quản lý, bảo trì, .... tất cả đều phải thông qua một chương trình FTP nào đó. Điều gì xảy ra nếu bạn không sở hữu một domain và host. ? Bài viết sau mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn từng bước để tạo một CMS đơn giản. CMS ở đây mình dùng là GraffitiCMS 

*1. Điều kiện để chạy được web* 

Máy tính của bạn *phải kết nối internet 24/24*. (Vì mình lấy máy của mình làm host mà)Bạn *phải có một free domain*.Máy tính của bạn *phải có cài .**NET Framework* version 2 trở lên.Máy tính của bạn *phải có* *cài đặt IIS*. (version nào cũng được)*2. Các công cụ và phần mềm* 

Download GraffitiSMS.Download DirectUpdate. Đây là phần mềm cần có license, tuy nhiên tôi nghĩ bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm được cái KEY mở khóa cho phần mềm này với vài từ khóa trên Google phải không ? Đừng có nói với tôi là không biết đó nhe. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Đăng ký một free account trên DynDNS. Và bạn đừng có nói là bạn không biết đăng ký đó nhe.*3. Tiến hành setup domain và cài đặt* 

*a. Đăng ký 1 free domain từ* *DynDNS**:*

Login vào DynDNS với account free bạn vừa tạo ở trên.Trong phần My Account bạn click vào Add Host ServicesMột page mới mở ra cho bạn setup các thông số về 1 free domain. Khi đó bạn sẽ chọn cho mình một cái free domain (có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho free domain của bạn). Bạn setup như hình dưới đây. Chú ý khi setup bạn click vào *User auto detected IP address ....*Sau cùng bạn nhấn nhút Create Host để tạo cái free domain này.*b. Thiết lập cấu hình cho* *DirectUpdate**:*

Cài đặt DirectUpdate. Quá trình cài đặt hoàn tất có thể yêu cầu bản phải khởi động lại máy. Sau khi khởi động xong chạy chương trình DirectUpdate và enter KEY nếu bạn kiếm được trên Google Trong phần Admin control panel, click vào *node DNS accounts*, sau đó *click vào Add*. Một màn hình mới sẽ mở ra. Bạn tham khảo màn hình sao và thiết lập giống vậy. Ghi chú, có thể version bạn cài đặt cao hơn so với version tôi đang cài đặt, nhưng bạn đừng lo, hãy setup giống như vậy là OK thôi.Sau khi setup giống cấu hình trên, bạn click vào button *Force update now...* và bạn sẽ thấy cái *Status* là *successfully* thì OK.*c. Cài đặt* *GraffitiCMS**:*

*GraffitiCMS*được thiết kế theo dạng XCOPY, do đó bạn chỉ cần unzip file cài đặt ra. Sau đó copy toàn bộ file trong thư mục *Web* vào trên local máy của mình. (Nhớ là thư mục *Web* thôi nhe)Trong bài viết này mình cài đặt *GraffitiCMS* ở thư mục: *D:\Sources\Web\graffiticms* (Bạn có thể cài đặt ở thư mục khác thì tùy bạn)Sau đó bạn phải *thiết lập quyền* trên thư mục này. Click phải vào thư mục, chọn *Properties*, ở tab *Security* bạn chọn *set quyền Full control cho tất cả các user* của thư mục này.Các vấn đề liên quan đến GraffitiCMS mình sẽ viết ở các chuyên đề khác. Các bạn nhớ đón đọc nhe.Tới đây coi như bạn đã hoàn thành khoảng 70% công việc rồi, chỉ còn setup IIS nữa là OK thôi.*c. Cấu hình trong IIS*

Mở IIS ra, nếu không biết mở thế nào thì hãy nhờ Google chỉ cho bạn mở thế nào ? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Trong phần *Web Sites* node, bạn click phải vào node này và chọn *New Web Site.* Một wizard hiện ra và bạn làm từng bước như sau:<ul>
<li>Ở wizard *Web Site Description,* mục *Description* bạn gõ và *graffiticms.webhop.net* (hoặc một cái tên nào đó có ý nghĩa với bạn).Ở wizard *IP Address and Port Settings,* bạn chọn như sau<ul>
<li>Combo box: *Enter IP Address....* bạn chọn là: *(All Unassigned)**TCP Port...* bạn để default là *80*. Còn nếu bạn sử dụng port khác thì bạn enter số port vào textbox này*Host header ...* cái này quan trọng nhất, bạn phải gõ chính xác cái tên domain mà bạn đã đăng ký miễn phí ở trên. Trường hợp này của tôi sẽ là: *graffiticms.webhop.net*</li>[*]Ở wizard *Web Site Home Directory,* bạn Browse về thư mục *D:\Sources\Web\graffiticms* mà ta đã cài đặt GraffitiCMS ở trên. (lưu ý checkbox: *Allow*... *phải được check*)[*]Ở wizard *Web Site Access Permissions,* bạn check vào 2 checkbox *Read* và *Write*.[*] Cuối cùng Finished để kết thúc quá trình cài đặt IIS cho GraffitiCMS
</ul> </li>[*] Cuối cùng Browse trên file default.aspx mình vừa tạo và xem kết quả thế nào
</ul> *Chúc mừng bạn, bạn đã tạo cho mình một CMS đơn giản với host của mình và một free domain. Còn chờ gì nữa, hãy bắt tay vào làm và tạo cho mình một cái đi.
*
Theo: http://phuocle.webhop.net

----------

